# Avalon bait and tackle striper tournament



## AvalonB&T (Nov 10, 2014)

Sign ups have started for this years striper tournament. Dont miss it you might regret it.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Question:

Can an angler weigh in more than 1 fish?

If I catch a 10# today...25# tomorrow...can fish be sub'd out and replaced under same angler name?


----------



## AvalonB&T (Nov 10, 2014)

yes you can replace your top weight as many times as you can but you can only place once meaning you cant win first and second


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

So what ur saying is if I catch a 25# I can then weigh in a 30#


----------

